# Gelbrandkäfer - gefährlich oder nicht?



## Ha-Jo (26. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe in meinem ersten Teichwinter die Pumpe, die das Filter speist durchlaufen lassen.
Was passiert in solchen Fällen mit den Bakterien im Filter? Überleben sie in der Regel, oder müssen sie sich neu bilden?

Habe gestern ein erstes aktives Lebenszeichen in meinem Teich beobachtet.
(Anhang)

Soll man sich freuen oder fürchten?

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## SUI JIN (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bakterien*

Hallo Ha-Jo,

wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das ein __ Gelbrandkäfer

Räusper.... aus meiner Sicht raus damit, die gehen gern an Fische und knabbern sie an.

Die Bakterien im Filter überleben eingeschränkt, aber sie sind vorhanden und werden viel dazu beitragen im Frühjahr den Filter aktiv zu bekommen so bald die Temperaturen steigen.

Im generellen sind Bakterien unter 10 Grad Wassertemperatur vorhanden, aber "arbeiten" nur wenig.


----------



## Digicat (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bakterien*

Servus Ha-Jo, Servus Susanne



			
				Ha-Jo schrieb:
			
		

> Soll man sich freuen oder fürchten?


Gelbrandkäfer
Freuen  *da du ja keine Fische hast *(lt. Profil).

Zu den Bakterien hat Susanne bereits alles geschrieben


----------



## Ha-Jo (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bakterien*

Danke für die Antworten.

Bez. der Filterbakterien bin ich beruhigt.

Bez. der __ Gelbrandkäfer gehen die Meinungen in den verfügbaren Infos im Netz deutlich auseinander. Sie sollen meist nur kranken und geschwächten Fischen gefährlich werden. Ich habe ein paar kleine Karauschen (glaube ich) ca. 5cm . Wenn die beseitigt werden.....kein Problem. Ich werde abwarten und der Natur nicht ins Handwerk fuschen.

Ha-Jo


----------



## chromis (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bakterien*

Hallo,

gute Einstellung, die Gefährlichkeit der __ Gelbrandkäfer wird meist viel zu stark überschätzt. Ich finde sie sehr interessant und gerade die Larven lassen sich auch mal in kleineren Aquarien über einen längeren Zeitraum beobachten.

Hier noch ein link zum Gelbrandkäfer:
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/winsekt/waskaef3.htm


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bakterien*

hallo
ich würde ihn entfernen.
normaler weise greift er fische nur an, wenn ihm nichts anderes zur verfügung steht.aber woher wollen wir wissen wann das ist? 
ich habe irgendwo ein bericht gelesen wo er einen ganzen fischbesatz vernichtete. die fische hatten alle größere "freßwunden" am körper und gingen nach einigen tagen ein.:evil 
wenn ich einen sehe kommt er gleich auf den grill.  
gruß
jürgen


----------



## chromis (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bakterien*

Hi,



> die fische hatten alle größere "freßwunden" am körper und gingen nach einigen tagen ein


der __ Gelbrandkäfer ist bekannt als Räuber und dann muss er oft auch für Sachen herhalten, wo ihn keinne Schuld trifft. Ich kenne keine Fotos, mit denen nachgewiesen wird, dass diese Art deutlich größere Fische angreift. Gerade Goldfische als "Massenware" sind sehr oft mit bakteriellen Problemen behaftet und zeigen oftmals schon beim Händler Geschwüre, die bis auf die Gräten gehen und schlimmste Wunden verursachen. Ein Gelbrandkäfer im Teich genügt dann schon, um den Schuldigen auszumachen.

Gelbrandkäfer und ihre Larven sind bestimmt nicht harmlos, was ihnen aber alles angedichtet wird, ist nichts als Hysterie.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bakterien*

hallo rainer

habe das mal gefunden



> __ Gelbrandkäfer
> 
> 
> Nach unseren Beobachtungen sind die Gelbrandkäfer durchaus so etwas wie ein Gesundheits-Dienst unter Wasser, besser umschrieben vielleicht mit Hygiene-Dienst, denn an toten Tieren am Grund, etwa einem toten Fisch, kann man sie gelegentlich schon beobachten. Aber hat der __ Käfer den Fisch nicht gar selbst vorher umgebracht? Wer soll das herauskriegen?
> ...



den bericht wo ich vorher erwähnte finde ich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht.
das war ne richtige horrorgeschichte.
also bei mir kommen sie auf den grill.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## jochen (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bakterien*

Hallo,

ich zitiere mal aus den Mergus...

Futter,

*Jedes größere Lebendfutter, von kleinen Fischen bis zu Molchlarven und Kaulquappen.
Oft Aasfresser, Futtertabletten werden meißt völlig angenommen.
Der  Gelbrandkäfer ist ein Vielfraß, der manchmal seine Nahrung wieder ausbricht. Auch unverdaute Teile werden wieder ausgewürgt. Die Larven des Gelbrandkäfers sind sehr gefräßige und gefürchtete Schädlinge in Fischzuchtanstalten.
Eine Larve kann bis zu zwanzig Kaulquappen pro Tag fressen, und dies bis zu einer Dauer von 5 bis 6 Wochen.

Trotz der Schädlichkeit der Larven und  Käfer ist die Art schützenswert. Der Gelbrandkäfer ist eine wichtige Gesundheitspolizei im Teich. Meist fällt er nur kranke und schwache Tiere an.*....

da kann sich nun jeder seinen Reim daraus machen, 
es kommt eben auf die Art an was für einen Teich ich haben möchte.


Wir haben einige Gelbrandkäfer im Teich, bisher konnte ich noch keinen angefressenen Fisch beobachten.
Bei uns am Teich gibt es Ringelnattern, im Teich __ Stichlinge und einen __ Döbel, bisher wurden wir von einer Goldfischplage verschont... ,
die eingesetzten Goldis (meißt Sachsen... ) sind noch alle vorhanden, andererseits kam noch kein Nachwuchs durch...
Bei uns am Teich wird nicht gefüttert, __ Molche halten sich im Pflanzteich auf, der ein oder andere Frosch hüpft durch die Gegend, und die Gelbrandkäfer bleiben wo sie sind, nämlich im Teich.

Koifans und Fischzüchter denken da bestimmt anders, jedoch wie oben schon beschrieben,
es gibt mehrere Arten von Gartenteichen, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## chromis (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Bakterien*

Hallo,

jetzt sind wir schon weit abgedriftet, eigentlich gehört das Thema ja nicht zu "Technik im Teich".



> Als er mit dem Käscher geborgen wurde, zählten wir 17 mittelgroße und einen großen __ Gelbrandkäfer. In diesem Jahr haben wir schon über hundert dieser __ Käfer gefangen.


Diese Beschreibung zeigt aber, dass die Leute zwar von der Gefährlichkeit der Gelbrandkäfer gehört haben, sie aber nicht mal identifizieren können. Das fertige Insejkt(Imago), also der Käfer, wächst in diesem Stadium nicht mehr. Die kleineren Tiere waren dann gar keine Gelbrandkäfer, sondern gehörten einer der unzähligen anderen Wasserkäferarten an. Dass ein toter oder fast toter Fisch für alle Käfer, __ Asseln, Krebse usw. natürlich ein gefundenes Fressen ist, das dürfte einleuchten.

Wie gesagt, harmlos sind die Burschen nicht, aber Panik auslösen sollten sie aber auch nicht. 

Ich hatte letztes Jahr 10 Notropis chrosomus(6cm) in meinen Teich gesetzt. Zudem während des Sommers noch einen Schwung Endler-Guppys und einen Schwarm Kardinalfische(beide Arten 3-4cm). Trotz geduldeter Gelbrandkäfer und deren Larven wurden die Fische nicht weniger sondern vermehrten sich munter.

Vernichtete __ Goldfisch- und Koipopulationen mit Ursache "Gelbrand" halte ich schlichtweg für eine Übertreibung oder falsche Beobachtung.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Ha-Jo (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer - gefährlich oder nicht?*

Hallo,
ich bin auch der Meinung, dass eine ausgeglichene Ansicht angebracht ist.

Mit der Zielsetzung eines relativ natürlichen Teiches bleibt die Frage, ob ein regulierendes Eingreifen förderlich ist.

Meine Gelbränder bleiben drin und ich werde beobachten.

Ein interessanter Bericht:

http://www.tiere-im-garten.de/info_gelbrand.htm

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## Eugen (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer - gefährlich oder nicht?*

Der Link von Ha-Jo führt auf eine Seite, aus der auch das Zitat von Jürgen und Heike stammt.

Dort werden gar gräßliche Dinge über dieses Moster berichtet.

Jemand (homo sapiens) wurde gebissen und mußte wegen der Bißwunde,die sich entzündet hat, den Arzt aufsuchen.
Der Übeltäter griff - hinterlistig wie er war - von hinten an, sodass dem Ärmsten gar keine Chance zur Gegenwehr bestand.

Ein anderer wurde in einem gechlorten Swimmingpool von einem Monsterkäfer gar angeknabbert.


Da verwundert es mich nicht, dass diese Unholde sogar ganze Fischpopulationen vernichten.

Vorsicht ! der Gelbrandkäfer ist so gefräßig, dass er sich sogar überfrißt und zuviel Gefressenes  wieder aus 

Ja is denn schon der 1.April  


Diese Seite ist für mich das typische Beispiel eines "Forums", das ungeprüft Beiträge ins Netz stellt, welche nichteinmal eine große deutsche Zeitung veröffentlichen würde.

Und dann gibt es jede Menge, die so etwas für bare Münze halten.
Und mit diesem "Wissen" dann irgendwo Fachbeiträge schreiben.  :crazy


----------



## jochen (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer - gefährlich oder nicht?*

Hallo Eugen,

im "Großen und Ganzen" bin ich deiner Meinung, jedoch das...




			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> der Gelbrandkäfer ist so gefräßig, dass er sich sogar überfrißt und zuviel Gefressenes  wieder aus:



...steht auch im Mergusgartenteichatlas, den man wirklich nicht mit der BLÖD - Zeitung,   
(die du ja sicherlich meinst...) , vergleichen kann.

anzumerken dazu...

 eines stimmt, ich habe noch nie __ Käfer   gesehen... 

Guts Nächtle...


----------



## sternhausen (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW:  Gelbrandkäfer - gefährlich oder nicht?*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Möchte nur anmerken das immer und überall zu jeden Thema Horrorgeschichten geschrieben und erzählt werden.
Fakt ist das die Gelbbrandkäferpopulation in einem neu angelegten etwas höher ist ,sich dieses Phänomen aber durch die Natur von selbst regelt.
Das heißt in einem eingefahrenen funktionierenden Teich gibt es keine zu hohe Gelbbrandkäferpopulation und somit gibt es auch keine Gefahr dieser Tierchen.
Richtig ist das der Gelbbrandkäfer und seine Larven Räuber sind jedoch in den allerseltesten Fällen gesunde Fische (und wenn dann nur ganz junge) Verstümmelt oder tötet.
Gelbbrandkäfer und deren Larven fressen nur kranke (geschwächte oder tote Fische)
Das sie Kaulquappen fressen ist richtig, aber diese haben auch noch unzählige andere Feinde und das ist eben Natur.
Ausserdem würde sich ja sowieso keiner wünschen ,daß aus jeder Kaulquappe in seinem Teich ein Frosch oder eine Kröte wird, wenn ja vielen Leuten schon das Gequake von einigen Viechern zu viel wird.
Mich persönlich stört dies überhaupt nicht, da mir das Gequake sicher lieber ist als irgendwelcher sonstiger von Menschen geschaffener Lärm.

Grüsse sternhausen


----------

